# Names to go with Iris



## aidensxmomma

I'm currently WTT but want to get some ideas for a name to go with Iris. My DH and I have already decided to use Iris but were not sure if we're going to use it as a first or middle name yet. So can you ladies give me some name ideas using it as a first name and a middle name? Thanks.:flower:


----------



## Aspen2012

Iris Ileana
Iris Catherine
Iris Margaret
Iris Angelina
Iris Clementine
Iris Marion
Iris Emeline


----------



## BethHx

i love the name Iris, i wanted to use it after my Grandma but OH vetoed it. (still a contendor for a middle name though) not sure what names you like so i will give you what we liked with Iris involved :)

Iris Rose
Iris May
Iris Isabella
Iris Marie
Iris Anabel
Iris Violet

Elsie Iris
Annie Iris
Elizabeth Iris
Rosie Iris

We struggled to fit it in with most names we like as they are all one syllable & alot began with I (Ivy, Isabel, Isabella etc)


----------



## Guppy051708

Iris Rae


----------



## LockandKey

Oh hey, I recognize you from WTT :flower:

Iris Marie
Iris Leah
Iris Abigail
Iris Amelia
Iris Nichole
Iris Noelle
Iris Raine

Natalie Iris
Scarlett Iris
Harmony Iris
Ameilia Iris
Charlotte Iris
Alannah Iris
Victoria Iris
Autumn Iris


----------



## sowanted

Lovely name. Just lovely. 

I like Iris Louise.


----------



## Flowermommy

I absolutely LOVE the name Iris. My 5year old is called this so of course im going to love it but even now just thinking of it i find it so so beautiful :flower: Its suits her sooo much.

I have Iris Elizabeth :flower:

Great name choice. x


----------



## PocoHR

Iris Bliss
Iris Jane
Iris Joy
Iris May

I seem to like to pair it with a one syllable second name. I love the name Iris though!!


----------



## fl00b

I love how all of these 'old girls' names are coming back into fashion, they're so much better than some of the random things celebs call their babies nowadays!

i really like iris rose though :)


----------



## Amber4

Iris Marie :flow:


----------



## kbf48

A family friend named her daughter Alyssa Iris and i have always loved it!


----------



## barasti

YAY a thread on the name Iris!!

Our daughter is due in 2 weeks and we are calling her Scarlett Iris!!!

<3


----------

